# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Έχετε διαβάσει/δει το "Μυστικό"?

## cocomero

Μιλουσα τις προαλλες με ενα φιλο και λεγαμε τα προβληματα μας...του ανεφερα ποσο χαλια ειναι η ψυχολογια μου τελευταια και μου ειπε οτι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να δω το φιλμ "Το Μυστικο" κι οτι θα μου αλλαξει τον τροπο που σκεφτομαι τα πραγματα. Πριν καιρο ειχα ξεκινησει να διαβαζω το βιβλιο αλλα μου φανηκαν μπουρδες τα οσα ελεγε και το αφησα. Ωστοσο ειπα να δω την ταινια, εξαλλου δεν ειχα κατι να χασω, χειροτερα δε θα με εκανε.
Δε ξερω αν το εχετε δει ή διαβασει..αλλα μεσες ακρες λεει οτι το μυστικο της ευτυχιας ειναι ο νομος της ελξης. Οι αρνητικες σκεψεις ελκουν τις αντιστοιχες αρνητικες καταστασεις ενω οι θετικες ελκουν θετικες καταστασεις. Πρεπει να κανουμε θετικες σκεψεις πληρως προσανατολισμενες σε αυτο που πραγματικα επιθυμουμε. Οτι αν παρατηρησουμε, ολα οσα δε μας αρεσουν στη ζωη μας, ειναι κι αυτο που σκεφτομαστε ολη μερα κ το αντιστροφο (δλδ οσα κακα σκεφτομαστε συνεχεια ειναι τα ακκα που υπαρχουν στην ζωη μας).
Δεν το εξηγησε ιδιαιτερα επιστημονικα περα απο το οτι αποτελουμαστε απο ενεργεια κι οτι αναλογα με το τι "κυματα" στελνουμε στο συμπαν, αναλογες καταστασεις και συμβαντα τραβαμε προς εμας.
Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο με επεισε, δημιουργουνται αυτονοητα πολλες αποριες κι ερωτηματα πανω στο θεμα, ομως αυτο που πραγματικα πιστευω οτι αξιζει σε οσα λεει αυτο το φιλμ, αφορα γενικοτερα την θετικη συμπεριφορα. Το να λεμε καθημερινα για τι ειμαστε ευγνωμονες στη ζωη μας απ το πιο μεγαλο στο πιο μικρο..απο την οικογενεια μας στο αγαπημενο μας μπλουζακι. Επισης να λεμε καθημερινα τα θετικα του εαυτου μας οσα κι αν ειναι. Μου εδωσε μια μικρη ωθηση να προσπαθω να καταπολεμω τις αρνητικες σκεψεις και να τις αντικαθιστω με ομορφες και θετικες. Σιγουρα δε γινεται αυτο απ τη μια μερα στην αλλη αλλα γιατι να μη το προσπαθησω? Μια ζωη την εχουμε...

----------


## betelgeuse

cocomero αυτο το θεμα το ειχαμε συζητησει προσφατα στο φορουμ οποτε κανω quote την απαντηση που ειχα δωσει εκει




> Ναι αλλα το συγκεκριμενο βιβλιο , κατα την γνωμη μου παντα , κανει το μεγα λαθος να λεει οτι αυτα που γραφει στηριζονται σε επιστημονικες ανακαλυψεις , και επισης οι προτροπες του και οι διαπιστωσεις του ειναι αν μη τι αλλο επικινδυνες.
> Το ειχα διαβασει πριν λιγα χρονια και μου ειχαν κανει εντυπωση δυο σημεια του βιβλιου , και για αυτο και εχω αυτη την αποψη.
> Το ενα ειναι το σημειο που λεει οτι αν καποιο παιδι εμφανισει μια ασθενεια ειναι απλα επειδη η μητερα του δεν σκεφτεται συμφωνα με τον νομο της ελξης!!!!!!!!!?????????
> Και το δευτερο ειναι το σημειο που λεει για καποιον που εφαρμοσε τον νομο της ελξης και εγινε πλουσιους πουλωντας πετρες που μαζευε απο ενα ποταμι, ως πανακεια για καθε ασθενεια , και τις πετρες τις πουλουσε σε καποια χωρα της υποσαχαριας αφρικης (δεν θυμαμαι ποια).
> 
> Οποιος θελει μπορει να το διαβασει και να κρινει.



Αν το δουμε επιστημονικα , παλι δεν ισχυουν αυτα που λεει . Ειναι απλως ψευδοεπιστημη . Βασικα η αληθεια ειναι οτι συμπαν χεστηκε για την υπαρξη μας. Αν ρωτησεις καποιον φυσικο ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι θα διαφωνησει καθετα με τους ισχυρισμους του εν λογω βιβλιου.

Τωρα οτι η θετικη σκεψη βοηθαει ειναι σιγουρο , αλλα απεχει μακραν απο αυτο που λεει το βιβλιο. Πχ στο βιβλιο λεει οτι αν σκεφτεσαι οτι εχεις το βαρος που επιθυμεις θα χασεις κιλα χωρις να κανεις διαιτα ή να προσπαθησεις, Ειναι αν μη τι αλλο ουτοπικο να πιστευεις κατι τετοιο. 
Αν ηταν τοσο απλα τα πραγματα , πολλα απο τα προβληματα μας θα ειχαν λυθει.

----------


## Gothly

Το'χω διαβασει και προσωπικά δε μ'αρεσε, μου φανηκαν ωρες ωρες "χαζα" αυτα που διαβαζα :S
κ δε με βοηθησε σε κατι... αυτα! αποψή μου φυσικά γτ κ μενα αυτος π μου το προτεινε ειχε πει οτι το βιβλιο θα σ αλλαξει το τροπο π σκεφεται κ τετοια που εγω θα θεωρω κουλά!

----------


## cocomero

betelgeuse και γω σε τετοια σημεια αναφερομουν οταν ειπα οτι δημιουργουνται ευλογα πολλα ερωτηματα... Ομως κατι που οντως ισχυει στη ζωη μου τουλαχιστον ειναι οτι αυτο που φοβαμαι και δε μ αρεσει συνεχιζει να εμφανιζεται μπροστα μου επανειλλημενα.. Ειναι κατι που το αποκαλω κακη τυχη αλλα ειναι αληθεια οτι το ασχημο της ζωης μου ειναι αυτο που μου καταναλωνει τη σκεψη και μου προσθετει πολυ μεγαλο αρνητισμο..

----------


## kuxumuxu

Κι εγώ το έχω διαβάσει αυτό το βιβλίο και συμφωνώ ότι δεν έχει επιστημονική βάση καμία. (Και σε κάποια σημεία λέει και υπερβολές).

Αλλά μπορείς να κρατήσεις την άποψη "σκέφτομαι θετικά", χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ασπαστείς ολόκληρη τη φιλοσοφία. 

Σκέψου θετικά και εκτίμησε αυτά που έχεις.

----------


## secretly

cocomero εχω διαβασει κι εγω το βιβλιο και μαλιστα 3 χρονια πριν...το οποιο εκανε απιστευτες πωλησεις και φημιστηκε ως το μαγικο μυστικο που θα σου αλλαξει την ζωη κτλ.κτλ.
αν θες την γνωμη μου ναι μεν αφηνει ενα υπεροχο μυνημα..ναι μεν εφαρμοζοντας καποιες τεχνικες κανεις την ζωη σoυ πολυ ποιο ευχαριστη,απο την αλλη δε,οσο θετικα και αν σκεφτεσαι καποια γεγονοτα που ειναι να συμβουν,θα συμβουν..ειτε εμεις ειμαστε ''χαζοχαρυμενοι''ειτε οχι..
αυτο που θελω να σου πω ειναι οτι καλο το μυνηματακι ''σκεψου θετικα''και μαλιστα αν εχεις ακουσει κατι για την προκαταληψη,κατα καποιο τροπο πιανει το μυστικο...
δηλαδη..εκει που λεει να μην σκεφτεσαι αυτο που δεν θελεις να συμβει..εγω μεταφραζω:να μην φοβασαι...που συνεπαγεται με αυτοπεποιθηση..και θα στο θεσω απλα..
αν δωσεις πχ. μια συνεντευξη σε καποια δουλεια και φοβασαι να μιλησεις και ακους την φψνη σου ισα-ισα εσυ,το ποιο πιθανο ειναι οτι δεν θα σε παρουν..αν ομως εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση και μιλας σταθερα και δυναμικα,τοτε εχεις περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες..
εδω προκειται για απλη και κοινη λογικη,δεν περιμεναμε το μυστικο να μας το παρουσιασει ως...μαγεια και μυστικo κρυμενο στους αιωνες..
το ιδιο πιστευω και για την υγεια..εχεις ακουσει για τα ψυχοσωματικα προβληματα?οταν εισαι χαρουμενος κι εχεις καλη διαθεση τοτε νιωθεις καλα συνηθως..
οταν εισαι στεναχωρημενος,κακοκεφος κτλ.ισως να νιωσεις πονοκεφαλο,ανακατοσουρα πχ,απο ψυχολογικο και μονο..και γενικα οταν λες δεν ειμαι καλα..ο εγκεφαλος σου λαμβανει αμεσως το μυνημα και δινει την ιδια εντολη στον οργανισμο..
φυσικα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι ομως που νιωθουν μια χαρα και δεν εχουν ιδιαιτερα προβληματα και τους κοπαναει ενας κολοκαρκινος..παραδειγμα φερνω τωρα..αυτοι δεν επελεξαν,ουτε προκαλεσαν την αρρωστια ντε και καλα επειδη ηταν αρνητικοι..
σε γενικα πλαισια θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι κι επικυνδινο ενταξει..και δεν αφηνει ασχημα μυνηματα.αντιθετος βοηθαει στον θετικο τροπο σκεψης και ειναι καλο να σκεφτεσαι θετικα..αλλα οπως σου ειπα δεν ειναι καμια παραξενη μαγεια..
σιγουρα το ανθρωπινο μυαλο εχει τεραστια δυναμη πιστευω και οταν βαζεις κατι στοχο με αυτοπεποιθηση,εχεις περισσοτερες πιθαντητες να το πετυχεις αλλα ας μην τα παραφουσκωνουμε με τα μαγικα τζινι κτλ..
με λιγα λογια κρατα αυτο...εχε πιστη στον εαυτο σου..και η ζωη σου θα ειναι σαφως καλυτερη αν την αντιμετοπιζεις οσο ποιο αισιοδοξα γινεται..αυτο το τελευταιο ειναι καλο για την δικη σου ψυχολογια

----------


## betelgeuse

Χρυσακι συμφωνω σε αυτο που λες.Αλλα εξακολουθω να το βρισκω και επικινδυνο και κυριως προσβλητικο.
Πχ εγω ως ατομο που εχω μια συγκεκριμενη ψυχικη ασθενεια νιωθω οτι προσβαλομαι οταν λεει πως οτι κακο σου συμβαινει ειναι επειδη το σκεφτηκες. 
Ατομα σαν εμενα που σκεφτονται ολη την ωρα οτι θα σκοτωσουν τον συντροφο τους , την μανα τους ,τους φιλους τους , τον εαυτο τους , αυτο το βιβλιο τους προσβαλει . Με την λογικη του βιβλιου οι ιδεοληψιες μου θα γινουν πραγματικοτητα επειδη τις σκεφτομαι.
Και ειναι επικινδυνο , τουλαχιστον για αυτους που πιστευουν οτι γραφει και το εφαρμοζουν κατα γραμμα.

----------


## Aloha

Το είχα διαβάσει πριν κάτι χρόνια. Δεν το διάβασα όλο γιατί μου φάνηκε υπερβολικό. Έβαλα και το DVD που ουσιαστικά είναι το βιβλίο. Πιο ενδιαφέρον βέβαια.
Δεν πιστεύω στο σύμπαν αλλά θα μπορούσα να το αντικαταστήσω με κάτι άλλο που πιστεύω. Το θέμα είναι αυτό με την θετική σκέψη που έλεγε ότι πρέπει συνέχεια να σκέφτεσαι θετικά για να πάρεις αυτό που θέλεις. Πράγμα αδύνατον. 
Από την άλλη, αν κάποιος πειστεί από το βιβλίο και σκέφτεται συνεχώς θετικά είναι λογικό ότι θα τα βλέπει όλα καλύτερα, ακόμα και τα προβλήματά του. Οπότε είναι καλό από αυτή την άποψη.
Αλλά σκέφτομαι. . πόσες φορές έχουμε ξυπνήσει με την πιο καλή διάθεση, γεμάτοι αισιοδοξία και θετική σκέψη και στο δρόμο μας τυχαίνει κάτι απρόσμενο. Οκ δεν θα μελαγχολήσουμε, θα προσπαθήσουμε όσο μπορούμε βέβαια να σκεφτούμε θετικά . . αλλά γιατί μας έτυχε; Αφού σκεφτόμασταν θετικά.

----------


## secretly

> Χρυσακι συμφωνω σε αυτο που λες.Αλλα εξακολουθω να το βρισκω και επικινδυνο και κυριως προσβλητικο.
> Πχ εγω ως ατομο που εχω μια συγκεκριμενη ψυχιακη ασθενεια νιωθω οτι προσβαλομαι οταν λεει πως οτι κακο σου συμβαινει ειναι επειδη το σκεφτηκες. 
> Ατομα σαν εμενα που σκεφτονται ολη την ωρα οτι θα σκοτωσουν τον συντροφο τους , την μανα τους ,τους φιλους τους , τον εαυτο τους , αυτο το βιβλιο τους προσβαλει . Με την λογικη του βιβλιου οι ιδεοληψιες μου θα γινουν πραγματικοτητα επειδη τις σκεφτομαι.
> Και ειναι επικινδυνο , τουλαχιστον για αυτους που πιστευουν οτι γραφει και το εφαρμοζουν κατα γραμμα.


σε αυτον τον τομεα,που μπορω να πω πως δεν ειχα σκεφτει,σιγουρα εχεις δικιο..αν και το βιβλιο επικεντρωνεται στο να κανεις θετικες σκεψεις,καποια ατομα με εμμονες που δεν μπορουν να τις διαχειριστουν,θα πρεπει να το προσεξουν αυτο το κομματι..
μπορω να κατανησω οτι αν τελικα πιστευες στο βιβλιο θα φορτονοσουν ακομη περισσοτερες φοβιες και ανυσηχιες..

----------


## mantis I

Καλησπερα σε ολουσ!Δεν το εχω διαβάσει το βιβλιο αλλα θα ήθελα να το προσθέσω στην βιβλιοθήκη μου μονο και μονο απο περιέργεια. απο εμπειρία μου εχω παρατηρήσει παρα πολλές φορές οτι οταν ειμαι αρνητική όντως μου συμβαίνουν και αρνητικά και άσχημα πραγματα,για παράδειγμα οταν μια συγκεκριμενη περιοδο δεν ημουν καλά ψυχολογικα με έπιαναν ζαλαδες υπνηλια έντονο χασμουρητο σε σημείο εμετου και με ξεματιαζαν δεκα άτομα ταυτόχρονα και τα δεκα μου έλεγαν τρελό ματι είχα! Μια δυο τρεις είχα καταντήσει κάθε μέρα για κανα μηνα να με ξεματιαζουν και κάθε μέρα να ειμαι ματιασμενη,απίστευτο ελεγα!κι όμως τι γινεται( συγχωρείτε με αν κανω λάθος και ζητώ συγνώμη) θεωρώ οτι τραβούσανολη την αρνητική ενέργεια πανω μου σαν μαγνήτης,όλοι οι άνθρωποι εχουν κάποια ενέργεια εγω την τραβούσα.μια άλλη φορά μεσα σε μια μέρα τσακωθηκα με τρια διαφορετικα άτομα για διαφορετικό λόγο σε διαφορετικο τοπο με τον καθενα που οι γύρω μου έλεγαν ποσο δικιο είχες και τεισ τρεισ φορεσ και τι συνέβη και τα έβαλαν μαζι μου για ασήμαντο λόγο.αλλα ολη την μέρα ήμουνα αρνητική αλλα δεν το έλεγα δεν το έδειχναν αλλα οι γύρω μου να το εκλαμβάνουν. Τι να πω!θυμαμαι κι αλλα κουφά!

----------


## mantis I

Οταν είμαστε αρνητικοί σιγουρα το πραγματικό που συμβαινει το παίρνουμε και αρνητικά ενω οταν είμαστε θετικοί το αρνητικο θα το δούμε απο την θετική του πλευρα!καλο βράδυ σε ολους!

----------


## Christina82

Η ταινία δεν βασιζόταν σε καμία επιστήμη οπότε δεν μπορεί να αναφερθεί ούτε καν ως ψευδοεπιστήμη. Δείχνει τι έχει παρατηρηθεί όταν κάποιοι πιστεύουν σε κάτι θετικό.. Εμένα με βοήθησε πάντως. Το κλειδί είναι να πιστεύεις στον εαυτό σου, τους στόχους σου και στα θετικά...

----------

